# Tokina 11-16mm on Nikon D80, good match?



## ddbowdoin (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey all,

Just made my first "real" lens purchase... wondering what everyone thinks of this lens and the combination with the D80?

Greatly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## edouble (Dec 9, 2010)

The Tokina 11-16 is a great lens, enjoy.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2010)

It should give you a really wide angle of view.  If that's what you're looking for, then it should be a good match.


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 9, 2010)

Basically, I was looking for a wide lens without killing my wallet.  I know a lot of people bash Ken Rockwell, and I tend to agree that he hangs off the backside of Nikon, but he gave this a pretty solid review and recommended it over the Nikon 10-24mm.  I know the 12-24mm Nikon is the best lens out there but at 1200 bucks and the fact that I am shooting in DX format the Tokina seemed like a good choice.  I am excited, 600 dollars poorer now though =(


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep the tokina is first choice followed closely by the Sigma 10-20.
And yep if wide is the intent then you did well choosing the tokina.
.


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Dec 9, 2010)

Tokina 11-16 does quite well even compared to any of the Nikon lenses. I think for the price and build quality everyone should have one!


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yellow Wagon said:


> Tokina 11-16 does quite well even compared to any of the Nikon lenses. I think for the price and build quality everyone should have one!


 
these posts are certainly making me feel a lot better... I couldn't find a demo lens to even hold, never mind check out on any body.  It was a little nerve wracking throwing down a CC for something I only had the chance to read about.


----------



## Poadawg (Dec 10, 2011)

I was amazed/surprised/honored to have a photograph published in National Geographic magazine with this set up (D80/Tokina 11-16). Infact all my latest favorites on my site seem to be with this lens. It's brilliant and I can't recommend it enough. 

Pete


----------

